# Sensi Seeds



## gottaloveplasma (May 22, 2015)

I am thinking of ordering from Sannie's seeds or Sensi seeds.  Would these be good seed banks to order from?  What should I expect from them?  Stable, A+ grade? Or is it crap shoot with out phenotype hunting?  I have a 3x3 tent how many should I sprout?  I know I want a Fast flowering Indica.  I am going to be using feminized seeds.


----------



## spl1f (May 24, 2015)

Disclaimer: i'm a n00b to this myself and have only ordered beanz from one spot:
mjseedscanada

i pay for the super-dooper-extra-awesome shipping, ALWAYS
using music as an example, if someone was given a 5 grand
Les Paul guitar, and never played one before, you get the idea
same here, i order say 20 widow beanz, lets say only 2 make it
either due to weather, my own mistakes, etc.
and lets say that was around 200 bucks
is that a loss?
Well, depends on how ya look at it, which sounds lame
here's how i look at it, first off, they are a reputable supplier
since i got my beanz fast using international shipping blah blah
and they got chat support on there, anything goes wrong,
it's most likely me, plus, i let them know up front, i'm a n00b
also what i was trying to treat medically, ptsd
back to the numbers....
so lets say 2 make it, i force one to go male, do some cloning blah blah
now i got my own beanz going from that strain, what's that worth?
i'm not out on the street "looking" which i hate with a passion and all my heart
and i just leveraged a 200 dollar order into x amount of supply, which by the way,
is RESIDUAL now, if i do my homework and treat this thing with the respect it
deserves, i'm kinda hard on myself that way, i've never done anything "half way"
yer looken at indica, which is a tuff little critter, widow is a good balance, we get
cold snaps around here, Chronic
is a good one to start off with, there are many others,
Not a lot of reviews for it but easy grow, high yields.
This is NOT auto-flowering. Frankly, i don't know much about that. My guess is i'll stay away
from the automagical flowering beans due to the fact i may down the road want to adjust lighting schedule
to force flowering at xyz time. Maybe one plant i want to keep in veg longer or shorter.
I've seen youtube vids where some guys just using cfls start flowering very early. This can be due 
to space constrains and how they "tweak" xyz strain to do what they want, how they want. 
Like anything else, it's a lot of trial an error, doing the homework. Be prepared to make mistakes, to deal with failure.
Learn from it then try again. You mentioned a tent. You asked how many plants. There's some variables
there of course, xyz stain, your lighting, climate, i'm guessing your going outdoor, soil, ph of your water,
do you have to carry water to xyz, so that's "work load" and x amount of plants can be misleading as 
i'm sure you already know. There are many things you can do to increase a yield. Lots of stuff on youtube.
I can be an idiot, i want to know it all now, not yesterday or tomorrow, the patience involved in this will be my tuffest part.
However, if you take care of the basics, love them with good dirt, water and sunshine, nature will thank you for that. Jorge Cervantes has some incredible videos. Back to numbers real quick,
i did this based on my consumption, lets say it takes max half an ounce a week to treat my ptsd and "share" supply, 
on average, numbers for my area that comes to mim couple hundred, times 4 for a month, 800 bucks, times 12 for a year 9.600.00.
To treat ptsd. Now you know why i look at the beanz like i do, Just one bean with cloning and then forcing a 
male puts me into seed production. Meaning i can then store them for future crops in case of a loss for whatever reason. 
You will gain full control and know what your plant grew on, how it grew, basically freedom. I'm 43, spent half my life 
and resources "looking." Very rare did anything go wrong, so not complaining about that, like Chong said in one of his
comedy bits "smokers want to share." On a personal note, not being dramatic but driving the point home concerning "cost"
i've had friends a couple of them die in front of me, one in my arms due to cancer. Lost many friends to ptsd. 
The booze, VA med route never goes well with ptsd. You stick with this, the good you can do in helping others might 
not be tangible "cash" per say, but like this plant, you can make someone's life have less suffering. 
Plain old mental illness took my dad out, the very hard way. And the dope the doctor had him on, well, you get my point. 
Glad you are here and to meet you. Sorry if i rambled. 

spl1f


----------



## Grower13 (May 24, 2015)

these are a couple of good ones.......

http://hempdepot.ca/

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/

http://www.mandalaseeds.com/

https://www.firestax.com/


----------



## umbra (May 24, 2015)

Sannie has good beans. Several seed banks offer his work as well as his own site. Sensi seeds has in my opinion, been left in the dust. Most of their stuff was developed by Neville in the 80's and 90's. Old genetics with little new breedings. The dutch stuff is played out and a waste of time.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 24, 2015)

Even with stable strains, you are bound to get some phenol variations.  I realy don't use either of those breeders....just curious, why did you pick those out?  I find that it is better to find a strain with characteristics that I want and then find a reputable dealer/breeder that has that, rather than deciding on a breeder and trying to find something within their line.

You want a fast flowering Indica?  Ask the good people here for their favorite fast flowering indicas, why it is their favorite, and you will have a place to start.  They can also direct you to reputable breeders and dealers.  I personally have never found a fast flowering indica that I was really impressed with....so I am no help in the recommendation department, but there are others here who grow a lot more indicas than I do....I'm more of a sativa gal.

Good luck.  There are thousands and thousands of "strains" (not sure when something ceases being a cross and becomes a strain) out there and you can pretty much pick and choose the attributes you want in your cannabis.  But since there are so many, it is good to rely on the advise of others who have grown what you are contemplating.


----------

